# Décrochages intempestifs Livebox  Sagem



## Papinou 83 (16 Août 2010)

Depuis quelques jours j'ai les problèmes suivants avec ma Livebox:

 *Décrochage aléatoire d'une Livebox Sagem.*
Nom: F@st3202
Logiciel: 3202_26014A

*Manifestation de la panne:*

Coupures aléatoires tant en fréquence qu'en durée:
Clignotement de la led "@": Pas de connexion possible au serveur.
Diode WiFi OK (4 barettes au Mac)
Le retour à la normale intervient de façon tout autant aléatoire et sans qu'aucune intervention soit faite.
Le fait de débrancher rebrancher la LiveBox n'a aucune influence.
Cette panne peut intervenir alors que la LiveBox est "à vide" (aucun équipement en fonction ou branché).
Lorsque le retour à la normale s'effectue, le téléphone revient parfois en premier alors que lorsqu'il s'agit d'un redémarrage provoqué, le téléphone vient en dernier.
Lors du retour, la diode "@" clignote rapidement puis plus lentement.
Les coupures sont de l'ordre de 3 minutes environ.
Changé (il y a 2 jours) les deux filtres ADSL par deux filtres neufs achetés à l'agence FT locale.
Essai en substituant à l'alim de la livebox une alim stabilisée d'un disque dur externe plus puissante: toujours du 12Vcc stab mais pouvant fournir jusqu'à 2A. Pas d'amélioration.
Un PB avec les mêmes symptômes de panne avait eu lieu il y a 4 ans mais avec un ancien modèle d'alim, le PB avait été résolu en changeant l'alimentation.

*Matériel connecté:*
1 iMac Intel en WiFi
1 MacBook Pro en WiFi
1 Cube Canal+ Par câble et réseau courants porteurs. L'installation étant en triphasé un couplage de phase a été réalisé par capa de 22 nano/640volts (impédance infinie à 50Hz).
Protection installation électrique par parafoudre en tête d'installation électrique (tableau principal) + Parafoudre spécial LiveBox (fourni par FT)

Contacté Orange: pas de solution proposée un "spécialiste" doit me rappeler demain...
Si quelqu'un a déjà eu ce type de PB je suis preneur.
Beaucoup exploré les forums sans rien trouver.
Bon je n'y ai pas passé mes jours et mes nuits et puis pour aller sur les forums il faut avoir de la connexion fiable!!!
Merci d'avance à toutes et tous.


----------



## TITO39 (16 Août 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai eu ce problème mais sur une Inventel. D'après Orange, cela vient d'une petite perte de puissance sur la ligne, mais pas trop proposé de solution. Donc j'ai changé le filtre qui était sur la ligne de la livebox, puis c'est reparti pendant une quinzaine de jour. Après j'ai changé mon câble qui raccorde la box à la prise de TPH, et là miracle plus embété depuis 2 mois.
Je ne sais pas si cela vient de ça ou un pur hasard.


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Août 2010)

j'ai eu un tel problème il y a moins d'un mois. Après échange du bloc alim ( 1 appel au SAV orange) ... toujours pareil. Après 2 autres appels à Orange, un technicien ( merci à lui) à lancer la procédure d'échange de la livebox et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Le spécialiste sera un vrai technicien qui lui saura mieux gérer ton problème que les interlocuteur de "base"

Bref.. le problème n'est pas sur ton mac.


----------



## Papinou 83 (17 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
en fait et avec toutes les levées de doutes effectuées pour analyser la panne, je ne vois pas quoi incriminer d'autre que la Livebox... Il me faudrait juste une box neuve pour voir la différence.
Merci pour ton commentaire et @+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2010)

Ces derniers temps, avec ma Livebox Sagem, j'avais pas mal de déconnexions intempestives (le voyant @ se mettait à clignoter) et  de plus en plus fréquentes. Et c'était assez pénible.

J'ai changé le filtre ADSL et depuis plus de problèmes.


----------



## Papinou 83 (17 Août 2010)

Bon, j'ai eu le contact avec une technicienne. Tout ça pour apprendre qu'il y avait des opérations de maintenance sur le réseau etc etc...
En fait tout est redevenu nickel sans que personne ait fait quoi que ce soit (à part peut être brûler un cierge aux divinités de l'internet?)...
Donc vigilance.
Voili voilou!!!


----------



## Papinou 83 (18 Août 2010)

Bon, quelques heures plus tard, nouvelle livebox mini, tout semble nickel...


----------

